# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο για πάντα Τιμ..

## panoss

Σήμερα ο παπαγάλος μου ο Τιμ απεβίωσε.. Το έμαθα το απόγευμα τώρα δηλαδή πριν λίγο που μόλις ήρθα από Φλώρινα.,.
Τίποτα δεν του επιτέθηκε.. Κανένα σημάδι από ό,τι είπε η μαμά μου που το πιστεύω ότι τον πρόσεχε σαν τα μάτια της..

Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω μόνο αντίο για πάντα.. ΘΑ μείνεις για πάντα στο μυαλό μου καθώς ήσουν το μόνο πουλάκι που κατάφερα να εξημερώσω.. 

Αντίο..

----------


## Peri27

Ρε Πανο .. τι να πω πολυ κριμα .. τοσο ξαφνικα!! ... Λυπαμαι ...  :Sick0004:

----------


## kostas0206

Αντιο μικρε!!  :sad: 

Πανο λυπαμαι πραγματικα!
Και λυπαμαι περισσοτερο για το απογευμα που λεγαμε για τον ποτε θα τον παρεις μαζι σου στη Φλωρινα!  :sad:

----------


## Vrasidas

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε Πάνο.
Καλό ταξίδι στον μικρούλη.

----------


## Gardelius

_Πάνο, λυπάμαι._

----------


## jk21

Πανο λυπαμαι ...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα ρε Πανο....  :sad:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πάνο λυπήθηκα για τον φίλο σου ...

----------


## panos70

_Πάνο, λυπάμαι, ειναι κριμα_

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Πανο! σε καταλαβαινω.. ειναι ασχημο το συναισθημα, ειδικα οταν δεν το περιμενεις. καλο ταξιδι να εχει ο μικρουλης  :Sick0004:

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε.

----------


## johnakos32

κριμα ο μικρουληςς

----------


## panoss

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια.. ηταν παρα πολυ ξαφνικό .. δεν ημουν προετοιμασμενος για κατι τετοιο..
ηταν το πουλακι  πουυ ειχα δεθει παρα πολυ και ελεγα ποτε θα παω σπιτι να τον δω, να παίξουμε να τον αφησω να πετταξει..
ομως ολα τελειωσαν τωρα..

Για παντα..

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Sick0004:

----------


## vasilakis13

R.I.P
Λυπάμαι Πάνο...

----------


## BillMat

:Sick0004: 
 :sad:  Λυπαμαι...ειδικοτερα οταν ειναι ξαφνικο...  :sad:

----------


## geog87

λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε για τον μικρο τιμ...   :sad:

----------


## xarhs

πανο πραγματικα λυπαμαι , κριμα και το πουλακι αλλα και εσυ που ηξερα ποσο το αγαπουσες....

δεν τελειωσε τιποτα πανο...... το πουλακι εφυγε , αλλα εσυ εισαι εδω , και θα εχεις την ευκαιρια να προσφερεις ακομα περισσοτερα σε οποιο πουλακι βρεθει παλι στα χερια σου

----------


## luminosa

λυπάμαι  :sad:    έχω χάσει κι εγώ αγαπημένο πουλάκι που το είχα παρεούλα για 7 χρόνια...άρχισα να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα(όχι οτι το ξεχνάς)όταν είχα μια νέα φτερωτή ψυχούλα να φροντίζω..

----------


## panoss

Να κλεισει παρακαλώ ..

----------

